# Turkey feeding in Northern LP



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone have any info or can point me in the right direction to legally set up a feeding station on my property to help the flocks of turkeys on my property make it through the winter when the snow gets deep?

Someone mentioned to me that you need a raised platform above the ground so as not to feed the deer.

Supposedly NWTF has a program out of Gaylord where you can purchase the feed. 

any info would be appreciated.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

The feeder does not need to be raised. That is one way however to meet the rule that the feed is not available to deer. There are feeders made that are DNR approved.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

michhutr said:


> There are feeders made that are DNR approved.


Several NWTF Chapters build and sell turkey feeders that are DNR design approved and deer can't get into. The other way is to feed on top of 10 ft high platforms. Your call.

NB


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll have to check into an approved feeder as 10 feet high platform will be a bit hard for me to get to this year.

Got any links to the feeder I would need? I don't see anything on NWTF site.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

10 foot high is a bit overkill.


Here's a link to a thread about the feeder I built last year.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=273870



Also the MWHTA has a pic of one of the feeders they've built on their website

http://www.mwtha.net/photo-gallery/45-photo-gallery/115-classic-photo-gallery.html

Finally, this thread has some good info about turkey feeding

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=260194


Hope that helps.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks for offering up the pointers.

Mak-Most of the platforms we use are about 6 and a half feet off the ground. They only need to be beyond a deer's reach that is standing on his hind legs. Unless you're in an elk area, then they need to be taller and a whole lot stronger, and even with that there's very few that will withstand an elk...or several elk.

The platforms are only necessary in areas where deer are present and you will not be. We have lots of turkeys all over northern Michigan being fed every day all winter long by hand-someone walks over to the birds, which will stay fairly close once they know you have food in the dead of winter, and puts the corn down right in front of them. The turkeys eat it while you're standing right there. No worries about deer. 

A lot of people question this but there's hundreds of people out there doing it every day all winter long up here. 

If you are not going to be there every day, you do need a platform, or a trailer that the barrel can go into that deer can't climb up into, or some sort of fenced or elevated platform. I use a lot of smaller slatted trailers now-the turkeys can fly up and into the trailer. The deer are prevented from doing so by the slats on the trailer and the rear gate. Trailers can also be moved if necessary if the turkeys move, which they occasionally do. Hard to explain but once you see it, it's simple, and it works.

We don't start our feeding program until January 1 of each year, but we have feed barrels that are "DNR approved" that we'll give you. 

You also need to be sure someone else isn't already feeding those birds every winter-usually, somebody is, that's how the birds have survived all these winters. 

PM me or email me at [email protected] and let me know where you want to feed and we can talk further about it. Several people are feeding every winter in the Indian River area, but people move and die, so we always need to make sure each flock is taken care of every winter.


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

Shouldn't be hard to build a 6 foot platform. The property is two miles south of where I am currently living . The house I own in AZ should have its sale finalized the end of November and I will most likely be building the new home next spring on this bit of land.

The property is about 4 miles south of Indian River so it is 6 miles North of the elk herds. I've never seen elk around this area for some reason. I've lived or hunted up here off and on since 1968, we've always had houses up here. I never saw turkeys here ever up until I left around 1986. Family and neighbors have even seen pheasants recently.

The property is between Wildwood and Berry Creek road just off of Old US 27. I know I have one flock of hens and younger turkeys, one group of around 4 big toms (used to be 5, one is in the freezer), then about a half mile north there are two mixed flocks that I have seen. Most of these are bearded turkeys closer to the cemetary.


----------



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

The pere Marquette Chapter of the Michigan Wild Turkey Hunters Association developed a feeder some 20 years ago that is deer proof and works extremely well. It is made of wood (rough lumber works ok). I have the plans to build one. Contact me at [email protected] or call me at 1-231-832-2575 and I will send out the plans by mail. There is no charge.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey jim how come there is no mwtha Chapter in S.e. MI?


----------



## Jim Maturen (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Hellbilly

We had a chapter in SE Michigan briefly. Looking for a couple of dedicated turkey hunters to start one. With the exception of membership dues all funds raised by a chapter stay with them. The only restriction on distribution of funds is that it must be used for a conservation purpose. Interested?


----------

